# Old to coyote hunting.



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

So you new guys think predator hunting is for you huh lol. Let me give you a fast rundown of a serious predator hunters life.

I started calling when I got out of the Army in 64. Got married in 65 had a kid in 66, got divorced in 68 ( went hunting to much. ) lost everything. 

Got married again in 74, had a house new truck, new sports car. Got divorced in 86, ( went hunting to much. ) lost everything again. 

Got married again in 89, bought another house and a 4x4 hunting rig. Got divorced in 93 ( went hunting to much ) lost everything again. :eyeroll:

Got married again in 2001, still married. Only go predator hunting about 15 or 20 times a year now. To old to start over again :lol: :wink: .

SOOOooo are you sure you want to be a predator hunter???????


----------



## Chuck W. (Aug 1, 2006)

Hmmm :-?

I have been taking my wife out scouting, she has alway been into my hunting trips. She loves the outdoors everything from spring gobbler to Late season sluging in Ohio. She has never pulled the trigger on anything other than targets, but still enjoys the prep for the hunt and the road trips...  She has even helps with game processing.

I wouldn't mind saying that she is almost into hunting as much as I am, now my 8 yr old girl and 6 yr old boy are getting into it as well. So I guess I can consider myself lucky to have a wife that will back me, from picking up supplys to driving half way to deer camp.. I have been married for 16 yrs I guess Im one of the lucky ones :wink:

Yeah I think predator hunting is for me :beer:


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Sounds pretty good to me! Jk, lol!


----------



## skinner (Jul 25, 2006)

Danny B Man I know where you are coming from  I to have been hunting for over fourty years, I have had the same wife though but I have spent a many night on the couch.  for hunting to much. 
but over the years she has come to look forward to my hunting trips has much as I do, she like to say ever so fondly, At least you are out bothing some other poor creature and leaving me alone   :wink: 
Man I got it made :beer:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

im not sure what your tryin to tell us are you a dedicated hunter or just a bad husband???


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Hunting has nothing to do with being a good husband when you're at home, in my case it has to do with not always being at home.

I was simply telling a true story to the younger and up coming predator hunters of today, maybe they won't go over board like I did and make the same mistake.

I hope you can understand that kind of logic?


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I am not taking any advice from someone on his 4th wife. You seem to be bitter.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

lol, whos next........Dr. SACZ, I think you've missed the whole point, or maybe I did. 
Being married 4 times in seven decades is a mortal sin in your eyes...right? And I have no right giving younger people advice on some of my bad experiences. 
You must be a liberial in public office. :eyeroll: 
Wake up, there is a real world out there with real people, It's not all movies and song. 
One more thing HARRY SACZ, I am friends with all my ex wives as they are with me. None of us are bitter in any way shape or form.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

You tell 'em Danny B!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks OkieYodler, I'm trying to be nice about it. The guy must understand everybody makes mistakes, he did by saying what he said. Some people do it more then once sometimes. 
A very wise man once said....."If you're without guilt.......then you through the first stone"......Well, I think we should all know who said that and it sure is a great rule to go by. 
Bottom line, I just hope new predator callers don't go overboard, it's easy to do when you really get into this great sport like I did.


----------

